# Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?



## Big Fins (16. März 2007)

Da ich den Arapaima bisher noch nicht befischen konnte, meine Frage, wer schon mal einen fangen konnte. Es geht mir um die Möglichkeit auch schon ein etwas größeres Exemplar haken zu können, ca 50kg darf man ruhig rechnen.
Speziell geht es um die Rute, ich frage mich ernsthaft ob meine Shimano Technium 3050 reicht. Um die Rolle braucht man sich nicht sorgen, 30kg Bremse vorhanden. 
Ich könnte zwar ein Bild der Rute posten, aber das ist recht wenig aussagekräftig. Es ist aber eine rel. preiswerte Trollingrute gewesen ( eben Technium 3050R, Material ist glaub ich XT30 ) mit Rollerringen, die ich gegen Fuji SIC Ringe getauscht ab Größe 20, 25, 30 und 40mm + Topring mit 4mm Innenmaß = Rutenspitze. Ringe sind mit mit Wickel-Nylon gewickelt und 2K Lack 3x lackiert. 
Hab ja auch schon einige 30kg Mekong damit abgedrillt, aber beim Arapaima bin ich etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Also wenn Du noch keinen gefangen hast, wer sollte es denn dann geschafft haben? 

Zu bzw. gegen deine Bedenken gibt es aber ein einfaches Vorgehen:
Was hält die Rute aus bzw. wie ist sie von Dir getestet?
So min. 15kg willst Du ja schon haben können, so wie ich das da herauslese, und brauchen kann man das. 
Also mein Tip wäre: Belastungstest machen (was natürlich in den Dimensionen nicht ganz einfach und gefahrlos ist, logo) und einschätzen in wie weit da noch Führungkraft bei der Rute verbleibt.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

:l:l:l
ich würde alles dafür geben um die gelegenheit zu bekommen einen arapaima zu fangen!!!!1


----------



## Big Fins (16. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> :l:l:l
> ich würde alles dafür geben um die gelegenheit zu bekommen einen arapaima zu fangen!!!!1


Glaub ich gern. ^^
Aber ich glaube das erste Pic, der Arapaima und Alligator sind wohl nicht mit Angelhaken, eher mit Schrootkugeln erbeutet. 


			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> So min. 15kg willst Du ja schon haben können, so wie ich das da herauslese, und brauchen kann man das.


Also hier hab ich schon mit 8L Eimer gehoben, das will aber noch nix heißen. Dazu mußte ich die Rute extrem hochnehmen, was wohl "kontraproduktiv" ist. Also bei typischer Drillhaltuung der Rute (  ca 40-50° ) sollte schon noch mehr drin sein.


----------



## tamandua (16. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade noch mal bei anglingThailand. com geschaut und da das Pic unten gefunden, so ungefähr ist meine auch dimensioniert. Aber das heißt ja leider auch noch garnix, Stichwort Material.



Ich denke doch, die/der Besitzer des zu befischenden Arapaima- Puffs werden dir am ehesten sagen können, welches Gerät nötig ist. Hast du dich schon direkt an die entsprechende Stelle gewandt?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

arapaimapuff ?
so ein mist!!! den muss man sich im dschungel erkämpfen ! 
mann gegen fisch.....in so na anlage kann das doch jeder -.-


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

@ pla saiwa....das is ein kaiman^^


----------



## tamandua (16. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> arapaimapuff ?
> so ein mist!!! den muss man sich im dschungel erkämpfen !
> mann gegen fisch.....in so na anlage kann das doch jeder -.-



Aber doch nicht in Thailand Dort wird Arapaima meines Wissens nach nur in Teichanlagen gehalten und gezielt befischt. Man belehre mich eines Besseren, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## Big Fins (16. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Soo einfach ist das nu auch nicht, Arapaimapuff #d...^^
Aber falsch liegst Du nicht, aber es gibt natürlich keine Fang bzw Landungsgarantie. 
Nein, an J.F.Helias wende ich mich nicht, das ganze wird/soll anders organisiert werden. 
Kaiman, na gut. Hat Maul wie'n Wäschekorb samt Stummelbeine...Kroko. :q


----------



## tamandua (17. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Soo einfach ist das nu auch nicht, Arapaimapuff #d...^^
> Aber falsch liegst Du nicht, aber es gibt natürlich keine Fang bzw Landungsgarantie.



Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, es war auch nicht bierernst gemeint



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Nein, an J.F.Helias wende ich mich nicht, das ganze wird/soll anders organisiert werden.



Nun, aber irgendwer wird doch dein Ansprechpartner sein, nehme ich an. Oder organisierst du alles auf eigene Faust? Außerdem kann man doch sicher auch ganz unverbindlich bei Herrn Helias anfragen, was er bzw seine Mitarbeiter für ein Rütchen empfehlen. Wie sagt man so schön: Fragen kost' nix .


----------



## Big Fins (17. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

moin tamandua, deswegen auch ^^...
Ich werde selber zwei Guides organisieren, ich hab aber noch ein anderes Ass im Ärmel. :m

Was für ein Fisch....:l


----------



## BIG WHITE (17. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

@plaa Sawai - würde mich auch reizen, so ein Arapaima, es
gibt nur wenige Süßwasserfische die annähernd seine Größe
erreichen.
Ich hatte mich mit diesem Fisch vor einigen Jahren auseinandergesetzt, leider ist damals aus meinem Trip nach Brasilien nix geworden, alleine wollte ich nicht dorthin reisen.
Auch das Klima vor Ort soll mörderisch sein, ein Bekannter
von mir und sehr Tropen erfahren war vor einem Jahr in
Manaus, bei ca.30°C  aber  95% Luftfeuchtigkeit machte
er schlapp!!   

Der Arapaima verhält sich im Drill ähnlich einem Waller, ist also
kein Sprinter, hatte mal auf Video ein Paar Drills gesehen, nichts spektakuläres aber allein sein Gewicht macht vernünftigesTackle erforderlich.
Wie willst Du auf ihn angeln, Schleppen mit Kunstködern, Bait
fischen oder Spinnangeln, wobei ich persönlich das Baitfischen
bevorzugen würde, denn dort wo es ihn noch gibt, sind Hänger
an der Tageordnung.
Der Arapaima ist inzwischen sehr selten geworden, auch die
Durschnittsgröße lässt zu Wünschen übrig, in einem Umkreis
von gut 300km um Manaus soll es die Arapaimas angeblich gar nicht mehr geben.
Eine GT Rute mit Stella/Saltiga oder eine 20/30lbs Trolling/Stand-up Rute mit 30er Multi wäre n.m.M.
die richtige Wahl. 

Falls Du eine Trolling Rute brauchst, kann ich Dir eine leihen,
kein Problem.
Schreib mal bitte wo es genau hingehen soll, oder ist es ein
Geheimnis??

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## Big Fins (17. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

moin B.W.
ach es geht nach Bangkok, B.S.R. die üblichen Verdächtigen. ^^
Kein großes Geheimnis. 
Rute ist eine umgebaute Bootsrute von Shimano Technium 3050, also irgendwo zwischen 30-50lbs bemessen. 
Rolle wollte ich eine 20000er Stella nehmen, so denn sie da auf Lager ist, ansonsten werde ich evt auch eine Expedition nehmen.
Schnurr hatte ich an 60er Mono gedacht. Haken Gorilla Livebait von Owner  oder Circlehooks von Mustad, weiß noch nicht.
Also ich denke Köderfisch ist bei den Temps da unten angebracht, gerade im April ( 35°C in Schatten XX% Luftfeuchtigkeit ). Ich werde wohl kaum mehr schaffen als einmal pro 30min auszuwerfen :totschwitz: 
Dann soll diesmal auch Baramundi an den Haken, es gibt da einen relativ bekannten See unweit (relativ) unseres Wohnhauses, da hab ich eine 2,40 Spinn mit 60gr WG dabei, scheint mir aber auch schon wieder fast unterdimensioniert bei diesen kampfstarken Fischen bis zu 15kg. |uhoh:

------
Muß gerade überlegen ob nicht Briefmarkensammeln doch etwas entspannender wäre. |muahah:


----------



## BIG WHITE (17. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Also ich war nie ein großer Freund von Circlehooks, bin halt
in vielen Sachen eher "konservativ:q "
Für Fische die man releasen möchte, also nichts für den Kochtopf nehme ich aber nur noch Circlehooks. Der Vorteil
selbst beim tiefgeschluckten Köder sich der Haken erst im Maul festsetzt (Regelfall) und nicht in den Eingeweiden.

Ich habe gelesen, daß der Barra in Thailand seit einigen
Jahren ausgesetzt wird, gabs den dort schon früher, oder ist er dort gar nicht heimisch??

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## Big Fins (17. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Hmm, soweit ich weiß eigentlich ein Besatzfisch. Ich kann mich ja täuschen, aber kommt der Bara nicht ursprünglich aus Down-Under?
Weil ansonsten wäre der asiatische Kontinent wohl doch zu weit für so einen Brackwasserfisch oder,  auch nicht genau weiß...#c 

Hast Du nicht auch eine Expedition im Einsatz? Zufrieden damit?


----------



## donlotis (17. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube das erste Pic, der Arapaima und Alligator sind wohl nicht mit Angelhaken, eher mit Schrootkugeln erbeutet.



Da ist etwas Wahres dran. Der Arapaima hat die Eigenschaft, sich längere Zeit an der Oberfläche aufzuhalten. Die Einheimischen haben das schon immer ausgenutzt, der Fisch wurde meist mit Pfeil und Bogen gefangen (Pfeil an Schnur), seltener mit Köder am Haken. Seit der Einführung der Gewehre nutzt man auch diese (solange man sie sich leisten kann).

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Leif (17. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Hallo,

es gibt verschiedene Pangasiusarten. Mit unterschiedlicher Herkunft.


----------



## BIG WHITE (18. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

@plaa Sawai - ja, ich habe die expediton, für die gt-jagd hab mir aber noch die dogfight angeschafft (knapp150cm/Kurbelumdrehung!!), für feineres fischen gibt es
seit dem letzten Jahr noch die saltiga game (Gew.ca.380g)
Bin mit den Saltigas absolut zufrieden, im Gegensatz zu Stella,
hab schon früher darüber gepostet.
Gruß
B.W.


----------



## Big Fins (18. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Bin mit den Saltigas absolut zufrieden, im Gegensatz zu Stella,
> hab schon früher darüber gepostet.
> Gruß
> B.W.


Nanu, wie kommt das :jetzterklärungbrauch: ;+
Danke


----------



## Ansgar (19. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Nanu, wie kommt das :jetzterklärungbrauch: ;+
> Danke



Hehehehe :q 

Das kann ich aufklaeren. Die Herren von Shimano haben zwar ein Produkt kreirt, mit dem die geneigte Anglerschaft GT's und Doggies jenseits der 100IBS Grenze abdrillen kann, allerdings bedarf es einiges mehr, um BigWhite zufrieden zu stellen.

Das Spiel der Stellas ist naehmlich extrem unruhig - wenn Du die Rute hochhaeltst und kurbeltst, schaukelt sich der Rotor auf - und es fuehlt sich so an, als haette die Rolle einen Schlag auf die Achse gekriegt (sie "eiert"). Das wird so schlimm, dass die ganze Rute vibriert und Du stoppen musst. 
Dieses Phaenomen tritt nicht auf, wenn Du die Rute so haeltst, dass sie gen Wasser zeigt, was by the way die wesentlich entspanntere Halteweise ist, da das Equipment viel zu schwer ist zum dauerhaften Hochhalten... Ausserdem hast Du beim Popperfischen so sowieso mehr 'Rip'...

Nichtsdestotrotz ist es aber unschoen und eigentlich fuer eine Rolle zu dem Preis unakzeptabel. Ich bin pragmatisch (und halte die Rute eh nach unten), BigWhite hat mehr Ahnung & Feel fuer Mechanik und - da dieses Problem bei Daiwa nicht auftritt - kommt ihm nur noch Daiwa ins Haus.

Ganz generell in dieser Hinsicht muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich finde, dass Shimano in der Qualitaet sehr stark nachgelassen hat und Daiwa Rollen laenger halten als Shimanos - dies beziehe ich jetzt aber auf meine Mefo und Stipprollen. Allerdings hat Daiwa leider eine eigenartige Pricing-Philosophie...

Arapaima habe ich selber noch nicht gefangen - wuerde mit ner Standard 50IBS Trollingkombo oder meiner GT Popperkombo losziehen - die kommen mit nem 50Pfuernder sicher klar und man faengt ja eh selten so Riesen...

Bezgl Barramundi hatte ich vor Jahren schon mal bei Fishbase geschaut, da ich mich auch gewundert hatte - und es ist wohl so, dass der Barra durchaus nicht nur auf Australien begrenzt ist. Interessanterweise kommt uebrigens ein bedeutender Anteil des Barramundis, der als Speisefisch in Restaurants kommt schon lange nicht mehr aus Australien sondern aus Aquakultur in Thailand, Indonesien und so weiter - und selbst in Australien kommt Barramundi meist aus Asien (als Speisefisch), genauso wie z.B. Garnelen... Also, wer Barramundi im Laden kauft, kauft (meistens) kein australischen Fisch...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (19. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Moin Ansgar ( oder besser n'Abend #h ) 
dickes Danke für die Erklärung, das ist mir völlig neu dieses Prob.
Bei meiner Stella F hatte ich zwar auch den Eindruck, das die Rolle vibriert, aber irgendwie hatte ich auch ständig dicke Fische abzudrillen ( mal gaaaaanz wenig übertreib ).|muahah:
Die Expedition stände aber bei mir auch zur Auswahl, gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Ich muß nur schauen,welche besser für dicke Mono geeignet ist.
Ich denke, dieses Problem des Vibrierens stellt sich mir auch nicht so stark, da poppern eh nicht bei mir vorkommt, Handgelenke fast im Popo. 
Beim jiggen, sollte sich diese Problematik auch nicht so stark zeigen, denke ich.
Danke nochmals für die Erklärung.
----
50Pfd Arapaima? nenenene nix Pfd. :vik:
Im B.S.R. sind die bis über 100KG schwer. |uhoh:


----------



## BIG WHITE (19. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Danke Ansgar!! Hast bzgl der Stella den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!!|good:

Es soll eine neue Stella rauskommen, keine Ahnung ob  die
nur optisch oder aber auch technisch überarbeitet wird, wünschenswert wäre das. Was ich nicht verstehe ,ist daß so viele andere Sachen aus dem Daiwa und Shimano Programm in Europa nicht angeboten werden.

Hab die beiden Originalkataloge, es wird einem schwindelig
insb. bei der Vielzahl der Ruten, weiß wirklich nicht weshalb
beide Firmen hier eine so merkwürdige Geschäftspolitik 
betreiben und den europäischen Markt dermaßen vernachläsigen. 

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## Laketrout (19. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Hallo Plaa Sawai

von AnglingThailand weiss ich das sie im B.S.R. lebende Köderfische und Circlehooks auf die Arapaimas einsetzen.
Viel Erfolg.
waefi


----------



## Big Fins (19. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Waefi, danke für den Tip. Ein-zwei Guides muß ich natürlich auch dabei haben.
Ich selbst habe noch sehr wenig Ahnung vom Arapaima fischen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Wo hier gerade die Experten versammelt sind:
Was haltet ihr denn von Ryobi und Van Staal Rollen?


----------



## Big Fins (20. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Ryobi Safari 5000? Gute Rolle, Geld wert.
VanStaal? Nicht mein Geschmack, technisch aber sehr gut, denk ich. Aber für den Preis?! Will da aber nicht zu sehr mutmaßen.


----------



## Big Fins (21. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Hab gerade ein ziemlich langes Paket bekommen. #v
Meine AHF Leitner Dyna Cast ist da, hab sie einfach mal ins blaue hinein bei Ebay gekauft. Beim auspacken fragte ich mich ob ich jetzt das untere Ende der Rute in der Hand habe ( im Karton wühl ^^ ) aber nein, es war der Topring. |supergri
Ein Monster von einer Rute, einfach geil. Dem sollte selbst ein Arapaima kaum was entgegenstellen können.
http://img114.*ih.us/img114/2694/rutenvergleich1qe1.th.jpg
http://img64.*ih.us/img64/849/rutenvergleich2zr9.th.jpg


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Ryobi Safari 5000? Gute Rolle, Geld wert.
> VanStaal? Nicht mein Geschmack, technisch aber sehr gut, denk ich. Aber für den Preis?! Will da aber nicht zu sehr mutmaßen.



Danke für den Input!
Der Preis von den Van Staals ist doch ungefähr mit denen einer Stella vergleichbar, oder?


----------



## Big Fins (21. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Also wenn Du bei Ebay schaut, gibt es schon gute Angebote, etwa zwischen Stella und Saltiga angesiedelt. 
Ob sie von der Bremsleistung an die beiden Konkurenten ( je ca 30kg ) heran kommt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Big Fins (31. März 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Hab mir jetzt mal den aktuellen Blinker gekauft, des Arapaima-Berichtes wegen. Hätte ich bloß mal vorher reingeschaut, null nützliche Info's drinn.
Warum kann der Autor kein Wort über verwendetes Gerät verlieren, Schnurr, Hakenart/Größe usw. Ich kann gut verstehen, das kaum etwas über den verwendeten Köder geschrieben wird ( es wird ja schon vom Köderfisch geschrieben ) der deutschen Gesetze wegen, aber für mich ist dieser Bericht total unnütz.
Es war wohl doch eine bessere Anzeigenschaltung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Das Spiel der Stellas ist naehmlich extrem unruhig - wenn Du die Rute hochhaeltst und kurbeltst, schaukelt sich der Rotor auf - und es fuehlt sich so an, als haette die Rolle einen Schlag auf die Achse gekriegt (sie "eiert"). Das wird so schlimm, dass die ganze Rute vibriert und Du stoppen musst.


Nochmal zu diesem Technikfaktor nachgefragt:
Liegt das nicht an dem zu schnellen Vor- und Rücklauf der Spule, also der Einstellung der Übersetzung zum Verlegewormshaft? (wirkt dann zappeilg am Rotor)
Habe gerade vorgestern meine alten Shimano Ultegras ausprobiert, die hatten 2000 auch einen ganz modernen schnellen Cross-Wrap, aber wenn man einigermaßen schnell einkurbelt wackeln diese einfach ungeheuerlich #t, durch die Spulenbewegung. Das mit der Rutenneigung kommt auch hin.

Das neue Video über die kleinen Stella Mod.2007 läßt ja auch keine Besserung erwarten, da geht die Spule schon sehr weit bei einer Kurbeldrehung vor und zurück, d.h. auch laut Schemazeichnung, nur ein Zwischenzahnrad direkt am Wormshaft was von dem hoch übersetzen Ritzel abnimmt:
Der Wormshaft läuft sehr schnell und damit dürfte es wieder rappeln (zappeln). 
Daiwa hat das besser im Griff, mit dem Excenter halte ich sie für sowieso prinzipiell robuster beim Schnurverlegegetriebe. Genau dessen Übersetzung für den Spulenhub vermisse ich inzwischen bei den Stationärrollen, den das hat (fast) nichts mit der Rotorübersetzung zu tun. Zwischen 1:1 und 1:4 habe ich alles da, und wenn man eine 1:4 Rolle (also ein kompletter Spulenhub erst nach 4 Kurbelumdrehungen) gewohnt ist, dann gefällt einem alles schneller "rappelnde" nicht mehr. :g


----------



## Big Fins (14. April 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Hab jetzt beide Rollen in der Hand gehabtund mich klar fuer die Stella entschieden. Die Kurbelbefestigung an der Expedition konnte mich ueberhaupt nicht ueberzeugen. Die linke Seite hat nicht mal ein Zentimeter Gewinde zur Aufnahme der Kurbel. Das hatte ich auch zufor schon gehoert, wollte mich aber selbst davon ueberzeugen. Zudem brachte mich auch eine wieder zerbrochene Daiwa Freams davon ab, mich fuer die Saltiga zu entscheiden. Ich hab die Stella 20k jetzt auch schon zweimal gefischt, und keinerlei probleme feststellen koennen. Schnurrverlegung und Einkurbeln, alles bestens.
Verschwitzte Gruesse aus BKK. #h


----------



## Ansgar (16. April 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nochmal zu diesem Technikfaktor nachgefragt:
> Liegt das nicht an dem zu schnellen Vor- und Rücklauf der Spule, also der Einstellung der Übersetzung zum Verlegewormshaft?



Moin,

das mag auch sein - kenne mich mit der Technik nicht so aus. BigWhite kann das sicher besser analysieren. Ich merke nur es eiert - und das sollte eigentlich nicht sein. 

Generell finde ich die Shimano vom Design her immer noch besser und die Experten koennen sich auch nicht entscheiden. Wenn die Jungs, die tagtaeglich damit fischen irgendwann mal einer Daiwa klar den Vorrang geben, denn kauf ich mir auch eine. Liegen aber einfach nicht gut in der Hand die Saltiga's und die Bremse ist nicht so gut out of the box und die haben auch Stellen, die immer wieder brechen (natuerlich nicht beim "Gelegenheitsangeln" sondern beim taeglichen Einsatz ueber einen langen Zeitraum)...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (16. April 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Hi,
Das Design der Saltiga Expedition gefaellt mir eigentlich sehr gut, auch die dunkelblaue Lackierung ist sehr schoen, aber der Punkt mit der Kurbelaufnahme ging garnicht. Anderer Punkt ist, die 20k Stella kann "etwas" mehr Schnurr aufnehmen. Vor allem bei dicken Leinen ab 0,60er Mono oder 80er Braided ein dicker Vorteil wenn man fast 100m mehr Schnurr hat.
Aber evt ist der Punkt mit der kurzen Gewindeaufnahme unbegruendet. #c


----------



## Big Fins (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Meine umgebaute AHF Leitner, Fuji Guides, EVA Griff und Fuji HeavyDuty Rollenhalter.
Schließlich noch der ultimative Test, na wie viel Liter werden da wohl drin sein?


----------



## Big Fins (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Um mal wieder etwas back to topic zu kommen, kleiner appetiser.
http://img511.*ih.us/img511/801/dieflutzr5.th.jpg


----------



## Big Fins (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Schaut euch mal den DMAX Trailer zum neuen Sat-Transponder an, für einen kurzen Moment ist da ua ein Arapaima zu sehen,  explosivität inkl.  |uhoh:


----------



## Big Fins (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Heute mal unbedingt 18:45 Dmax schauen, es lohnt, gerade im Bezug auf den Topic. :m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Südamerika, Amazonasgebiet.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arapaima


----------



## steveweb (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Hallo,

woher bekommt man "günstig" online die Dogfight?
Ich habe diese Rolle nur in einem Shop in France gesehen.
In Deutschland wird es die wohl kaum geben oder ?

Steffen


----------



## Big Fins (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Pn


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Schau mal, da hat auch einer einen gefangen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDizO8ZM470&mode=related&search=


----------



## Big Fins (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Ouuu da schmerzt die Seele...:c aber thats life, fressen und gefressen werden. 
Muß schon extreme Trockenheit gewesen sein und keine weitere Fluchtmöglichkeit aus dem Flußabschnitt.


----------



## Tortugaf (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Ich frag mich eher wieso die Kamera so schon dicht dran war.Kein Ast der stört,zwei verschiedene Standtorte u.wer weiss wie lange das gedauert hat bis der Fisch kein Sauerstoff mehr hatte,der war total fertig.die Katze hat ihn nicht tot gebissen sondern nur gepackt.Ich glaube das waren gestellte Aufnahmen. :gDas alte Rom lässt grüssen.    :vik:       War das  ein Jaguar???  Tortugaf


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Der Fisch hat immer Sauerstoff.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Jupp der Fisch hat keine Kiemen sondern muss an die Oberfläche um Luft zuholen....weiß nicht ob das ein jaguar ist...dachte die wären gemustert...glaube ist ein Puma...

mfg Flo


----------



## MefoProf (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Ist definitiv ein Jaguar. Ist bei denen so wie bei den Leoparden. Gibt immer mal schwarze Exemplare. Weiss jetzt aber nicht, ob die wie bei den Leos auch, einen eignen Namen haben. Die Lebensräume von Arapaima und Jaguar sind ausserdem identisch. Der Puma hat es hingegen gerne etwas kühler.


----------



## larsgerkens (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

sowohl ein jaguar als auch ein leopard weisen manchmal die schwarze fellfärbung auf ( übermäßige pigmentierung --> Melanismus oder so ähnlich?)und werden dann "panther" genannt. 
pumas weisen die schwarze fellfärbung nicht auf soweit ich weiß... also denke ich das es sich wirklich um einen jaguar handelt... 
is der arapaima kein kiemenatmer?
gruß und petri
lars


----------



## larsgerkens (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

ohh.. da hatte einer denselben gedanken


----------



## MefoProf (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

is der arapaima kein kiemenatmer?
gruß und petri
lars[/quote]

Also das weiss ich jetzt auch gerade nicht|rolleyes


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Er kann sowohl als auch.
Luft schnappen braucht er jedenfalls nicht.

Ich meine, dass es sich bei der Katze um einen schwarzen Säbelzahntiger handelt.


----------



## Askorond (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Super Lars. Melanismus^^ sehr gut aufgepasst in Bio. Nicht schlecht!!!!

Der Leopard heisst in Amerika Jaguar.
Der *Jaguar* (_Panthera onca_) ist die größte Katze des amerikanischen Doppelkontinents. Äußerlich sieht dieses Raubtier dem Leoparden der Alten Welt ähnlich.
Wie auch beim Leoparden ist Melanismus eine häufige Erscheinung. Er äußert sich in einem gänzlich schwarzen Fell. Die Schwärzlinge werden manchmal wie auch beim Leoparden als Schwarze Panther bezeichnet.

Zum Thema Arapaima: Warum sollte er kein Kiemenatmer sein? Is dochn Fisch oder?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arapaima

MfG!


----------



## Sxxlflx (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39owfzCKf6A&mode=related&search=

ohne Worte...und dann auf so ner Nussschale...


----------



## Dart (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Er kann sowohl als auch.
> Luft schnappen braucht er jedenfalls nicht.


Wohl wahr, an manchen Tagen sieht man die Arapaima regelmässig auftauchen, um Luft zu schnappen, an anderen Tagen sieht man wiederum keinen an der Oberfläche, neben den Kiemen hat er,ähnlich den Snakeheads, ein lungenartiges Organ um Sauerstoff aus der Luft aufzunehmen. Man sieht oft vor dem Auftauchen gewaltige Luftblasen auftauchen (oft auch im Drill). Nachträglich noch mal ein dickes Petrie an Big Fins zu seinem Traumfisch:m
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Danke Reiner. |supergri

So wie der Fisch da im Video auf das Boot gehievt wurde, wäre ich nicht sicher ob er in Pfanne nicht besser aufgehoben wäre. Schön über Planke knallbumm in Boot. :c Mit ner kleinen Castingrolle würde ich mal auch nicht unbedingt auf nen Arapaima angeln, alleine schon um den Fisch nicht unnötig zu lange drillen zu müssen. Aber genug gemeckert.


----------



## Gufi Angler (14. August 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Der Amazonas in Brasilien hat ein guten Arapaima besatandt ich hab selbs mal in einem heft gesehen die haben dort welche gefangen die waren 3m und großer mit einem sehr stark rote muster am bauch aber ich weis nich ib sich das lohnt nach brasilien?


----------



## Big Fins (14. August 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> Der Amazonas in Brasilien hat ein guten Arapaima besatandt ich hab selbs mal in einem heft gesehen die haben dort welche gefangen die waren 3m und großer mit einem sehr stark rote muster am bauch aber ich weis nich ib sich das lohnt nach brasilien?


Kommt auf die Prioritäten an, ich kann wunderbar beides in Thailand verbinden,  mein No1 Fisch und Family.
Aber so ein Südamerika Aufenthalt wäre schon geil.
Aber dann lieber Ecuador.


----------



## Dart (14. August 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> Der Amazonas in Brasilien hat ein guten Arapaima besatandt ich hab selbs mal in einem heft gesehen die haben dort welche gefangen die waren 3m und großer mit einem sehr stark rote muster am bauch aber ich weis nich ib sich das lohnt nach brasilien?


Ich muss dir da leider wiedersprechen, der Amazonas hat sicherlich keinen Bestand der für einen Angler relevant wäre.
Der Fisch ist vom Austerben bedroht, er ist nach der Regenzeit einfach mit Speeren und Harpunen zu erlegen, da er in den Restpools regelmäßig zum Atmen an die Oberfläche kommt...und erzielt hohe Preise auf dem Markt.
Ich hab vor kurzem eine interessante britische Dokumentation gesehen, der Fang eines Arapaima hat eher Expeditionscharakter, und um ihn in seinem ursprünglichen Lebensraum überhaupt zu finden, wird man wochenlang im Dschungel unterwegs sein müssen...traurig aber wahr
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dart (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Ein weiterer "Fish of a lifetime"
http://www.megafishingthailand.com/content/view/181/58/
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



Dart schrieb:


> Ein weiterer "Fish of a lifetime"
> http://www.megafishingthailand.com/content/view/181/58/
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


Nicht schlecht, aber der hat nie 150Kg+ eher ~70kg. Aber es ist ein schöner Bursche der sehr fit aussieht.
Was ist das für ein Köder, sieht aus wie eine Frucht?


----------



## Dart (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Köder, sieht aus wie eine Frucht?


Moin Heiko
Das ist die Schuppe eines 3.Fisches, der nicht gelandet werden konnte
*>but it got away and Stuart Gillham Presented Keith with all that was left; A giant Arapaima scale about 5CM across, hard as bone and beautifully coloured. < *

Die angegebene 150kg Schätzung finde ich auch sehr gewagt, wie schwer der nun jetzt wirklich war möchte ich nicht schätzen, das finde ich anhand von Fotos schon sehr schwierig.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



Dart schrieb:


> Moin Heiko
> Das ist die Schuppe eines 3.Fisches, der nicht gelandet werden konnte
> *>but it got away and Stuart Gillham Presented Keith with all that was left; A giant Arapaima scale about 5CM across, hard as bone and beautifully coloured. < *
> 
> ...


Auch wenn es nicht glaubst, hatte das selbst gedacht aber als Denkfehler verworfen, "perfekt" angeködert. 
Grüße


----------



## Dart (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht glaubst, hatte das selbst gedacht aber als Denkfehler verworfen, "perfekt" angeködert.
> Grüße


Vielleicht wollten die ja auch die Schuppe als alternativen Blinkerersatz im Redhead Design testen|supergri
Ich musste da auch 3x hingucken und 2x lesen
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dart (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Keith Purton, der Fänger des Krabi-Monsters hat mir gerade einen Link zum Fangvideo gemailt, den möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7PdRy8BFvCw

Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Ansgar (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Cooles Video...

Und da rausschwimmen und mal die Schnur freimachen (wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe) das ist schon ne echt harte Nummer...

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Das Video ist leider etwas lahm, wäre dabei beinah eingeschlafen...
Die Jungs scheinen im Schätzen von Gewicht seeehr großzügig. Den Fisch selbt möchte ich nicht schmälern, ich denke der hat sicher seine 70-80kg.
Aber das Video bringt rein garnichts rüber. 
Wenn ich da an meinen denke, der ging ab wie eine Rakete. Von den gewaltigen Sprüngen und Kopfschlägen macht man sich keine Vorstellung.
Leider im Video keine Spur davon.
Übrigends, wer hat da wohl das Video komentiert.


----------



## Dart (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Jo, der Clip ist eindeutig etwas zu lang, 1,5 bis 2 Minuten hätten gereicht.
Zum Drillverhalten...bei uns wurden ja nu auch schon einige Arapaima gefangen, wenn auch nicht in diesen Größen, das Verhalten der Fische ist sehr unterschiedlich. Einige kommen direkt nach dem Anbiss in voller Länge aus dem Wasser geschossen (einfach nur goil:q) und springen auch noch im weiteren Verlauf des Drills. Andere kleben am Grund, und man sieht erst kurz vor dem Netz, was da überhaupt am Haken hängt.
Zum Kommentar kann ich nienix sagen, mein Laptop verweigert hartnäckig die Sprachausgabe:q
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Ich hab mir die Foto's nochmal angeschaut, ich gestehe, der scheint doch größer als zunächst von mir geschätzt. Ich würde trotzdem nicht 150kg sagen, nicht aus Mißgunst, aber 150kg ist trotzdem reichlich überschätzt. Ich sage mal etwa 90-100kg.


----------



## Dart (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Moin Heiko
Deine Kritik zieht Kreise bis nach Hongkong|supergri
Folgende mail habe ich gerade im Postfach gefunden
>
*Dear Reiner,I have booked the Chiang Mai Plaza on 25th and 26th but still waiting for confirmation.I see the size of the "Krabi Monster" is causing a bit of discussion on **http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1810562**I can only go on the size told to me by Stuart the owner but I tend to believe him. Like yourself, he is a decent man and he doesn't strike me as someone who would lie about the size of his fish. This was one of the original stocked arapaima and I think it was weighed then at over 120kg (over 2 years ago) and they have been extremely well fed in a holding pond until the lake was ready. I have attached a better photo although even this does not do justice to how broad and deep its body was. Also the tail is not straight.The guy who suggested 70-80kg is way off the mark and clearly doesn't know how to estimate the size of a fish - perhaps jealousy :-(. Just compare the size of the pectoral fins, hand versus fish size and the distance between those holding the fish in my photo and his and I think most would agree there is no comparison!Anyway look forward to discussing it further over a beer in December.cheersKeith*<
Ich versichere dir, das ich Keith nicht auf das AB aufmerksam gemacht habe#d, warum auch...
Es ist einfach sauschwer einen Fisch und dessen Gewicht an Hand von Bildern zu beurteilen, ich verkneife mir das völlig.Nur als kleines Beispiel...vor ca. 8 Wochen wurde bei uns ein Arapaima von 149cm und 23 kg gefangen,ca. eine Woche später wurde ein Fisch von 152cm mit 32kg gefangen.9kg Unterschied bei nur 3cm, logischerweise hatte der schwerere Fisch einen ganz anderen Umfang.
In diesem Sinne, freuen wir uns doch lieber mit dem glücklichen Fänger, Reiner#h


----------



## Big Fins (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Ich stimme Dir zu, es ist schwer ein Fisch zu schätzen. Bloß im Video haben sie auch gleich gerufen "jo 150kg". Es würde mich schon daher wundern wenn es tatsächlich 150 wären. Aber wenn dann jetzt schon mal Glückwunsch, wäre dann ein All-Tackle Record, weil der momentan irgendwo bei 200Pf liegt.
Aber der Fairness muss ich sagen ( was ich auch bei mir schon im Bericht schrieb ) dass bei mir auch geschätzt wurde. 
Mit dem Mensch aus HongKong denke ich hatte auch schon Kontakt per PM falls es der selbe ist, davon geh ich aber stark aus.
Ich hab ihm auch den Link zu einem Bericht gegeben in einem weiteren Forum mit fast gleichen Bildern. Da ist es mir auch aufgefallen.


----------



## huuwi (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

|splat2:mmpphh jetzt wirst du auch noch beruhemt, da haben die doch tatsaechlich dein bild in einem angelmagazine hier untergebracht, hatte leider noch keine zeit nachzufragen was die da geschrieben haben aber ich denke mal das die nur sagen wie einfach es ist einen solchen fisch zu fangen wenn es denn nun auch ein farang kann:m.
bis dahin 
huuwi


----------



## Big Fins (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Wie von mir? Weiß ich echt nix von, mich hat keiner gefragt. |kopfkrat
Naja was Copyright betrifft ist ja eh alles lockerer drüben. :q


----------



## Big Fins (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

moin Reiner, da hat ja neulich jemand einen netten Beifang gelandet bei Dir. :m
Hätte ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht auf Posenmontage, er war wohl auf Tilapia aus damit oder?


----------



## Dart (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Moinsen Heiko
Welchen Beifang meinst du denn genau...den Redtail auf Dosenmais?
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Guck mal posteingang. Aber eigentlich müsstest Du drauf kommen, ist ja schließlich on topic.  |supergri


----------



## Dart (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schon mal jemand Arapaima gafangen?*

Moinsen Heiko
Danke für die P.N. und danke für den Link.
Das Posting bei siamfishing.com ist fast ein Jahr alt, daher konnte ich da keinen Bezug herstellen
Jo, der Arapaima war eher ein Unfall, beim Fischen auf Tilapia.
Cheers Reiner#h


----------

